# NCEES practice exam



## r_mojo1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all,

I will start my study schedule next week for the April 2012 Mechanical PE. Pretty much I have bought a lot of reference books but I'm missing one.

The one I cannot find is the NCEES sample exam.

I visited the website but they have three different ME subject areas. Am I looking at the wrong page, or there is a different Sample Exam everyone is talking about???

Thanks!!!


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 8, 2011)

The NCEES 2008 (brown cover) and 2001 (blue/white cover) tests are available used on Amazon occasionally:

/&gt;http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Sample-Questions-Solutions-Book/dp/1932613366/
/&gt;http://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/

I've seen them for around 40-60$ each when I was looking. You just have to monitor the above links until a reasonable price &amp; quality book comes though. Or watch the marketplace section of this site right after results come out, that's when the market gets replenished. The old ones had all three depth modules, the new ones are split into the different depths but all three have the same breadth questions. Personally I would wait, it should be towards the end of your study schedule that you use these exams anyhow.


----------



## aneesu786 (Nov 8, 2011)

I would recommend getting the brown one, which has the same breadth questions for all three disciples. And then three depth sessions.

The one from the NCEES website has three books, the breadth is the same for all three, but each book as a different depth session based on which one you pick.

Try not to rely too much on the sample exam problems as a mean to guage the real exam, the exam i took in Oct 2011 had no repeats or any similar questions. Use the sample exam only to time yourself, aka as a time-test. Study the Lindeburg reference manual.

Don't forget to take the Shigley Mechanical Design book if you are taking the machine design depth session.


----------

